# Correct Claim Submission



## mprysock (Feb 17, 2011)

I think we have confused ourselves terribly in our billing department. If a patient is not the policy holder of their insurance, should the policy holders information be included on the claim in 1a. I think so, but now we have debated it today and I am a little unsure if I am right or not!!!


----------



## respinoza10 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Claim submission*

You are correct. You do need the policy holders information the claim form 1a.


----------



## mprysock (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank You!!!


----------

